# 43 degrees, safe or no?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I was cleaning my fridge today and I put a shelf in the wrong spot and the door was slightly ajar for a few hours. The temp went from 37 deg to 43 deg before I noticed. 

Should I throw everything out or should it still be OK?

The good news is I haven't gone shopping for the week yet so there is not much in there. However I do have some milk, eggs, yogurts and some other things in there.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "key" question, how long was the temperature above 40°F? Actually, the REAL question, how long was the "food temperature" above 40°F?

Chances are, not very long,especially if everything started at 37°F.

If you were a restaurant/commercial kitchen, dump it.

For home, if it doesn't smell/taste bad, I probably wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, 43 was the ambient temperature, so the food would be less, however I tasted some of the milk and noticed a temperature difference from the way it usually tastes.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Actually my fridge thermometer must be messed up, I pour another glass of milk and measured it with the cooking thermometer and it said it was 50 degrees.

The milk, eggs, and yogurt are going. 

I have some flour, capers and condiments in there, will those be good if say they were between 40-50 deg for 2 hours?

Luckily thats all I had in there


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't suspect a problem with flour, it is not a PHF (potentially hazardous food) in it's normal state.

The capers and condiments are probably OK as they, generally, are acidic and basically "preserved", especially if they are "commercial products", come on, they are generally "shelf-stable" until opened, right?


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool! That's what I thought.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The current health dept regs (New Castle County) are cold foods held below 40. But, as recently as three years ago, it was 45. The caveat? Three days at 45 or 7 days at 40.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Cardinal Rule "When in doubt throw it out"" Flour does not require refrig. even in Florida

Temp (if possible) should be 40 F. Food will retain quality longer.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Someone told me once, to keep it in the fridge, more so to keep it from attracting bugs rather than to keep it from spoiling.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

o keep bugs out put a bay leaf or 2 in the tight fitting container(laurel is a natural bug retardant)


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thx for the tip!


----------

